
The Power of Waves - mattswainblog
https://www.mattswain.co.uk/blog/the-power-of-waves
======
mattswainblog
The north coast of Cornwall is rugged, with headlands that open up onto the
Atlantic Ocean. Waves power into the coast, with an almighty force, whilst
many surfers await, ready to make the most of the towering water as it breaks.
Obviously waves are powerful things, but there is more to their power than
meets the eyes and I wanted to explore their true power.

A wave breaks when it wants, it is as powerful as it wants, the wave couldn’t
care less if you’re riding it or not. There is no controlling it. It’s just
you responding and reacting to the wave. Your reaction is all you can control.
This creates a connection, a relationship between you and the water. One that
you are a part of, but just to observe and react, all you can do is do your
best and the wave will do its own thing. This connection is natural and raw,
just you and the elements, nothing else is interfering or interrupting.

This connection with what’s around you and the earth, as you are riding the
wave to the shore, also forms with fellow surfers riding the wave. Enjoying
that same moment and experience, unique in many ways.

Read the full version at: www.mattswain.co.uk/blog/the-power-of-waves

